# FINDING FUREVER HOMES RESCUE IN SHREWSBURY



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

REGISTERED CHARITY No. 1155693
FFH is a small UK registered charity, working hard to help dogs find FUREVER Homes.

We have dogs in kennels as well as in foster with families and details of each can be
found on our ADOPT ME page.

We also help to support smaller dog rescues located throughout the UK by marketing,
raising awareness, fundraising, home checking and offering help and support in
whatever way we can.

We hold regular fundraisers throughout the UK and online via social media to raise funds for kennelling, vets fees, transport and to provide post adoption support from a qualified and experienced trainer and behaviourist. Furever is what matters most.

Our priority is the dogs and we do our best to find the best match for them, sometimes it takes a little longer with certain dogs than others, but FFH never gives up on a dog, in any way.

As well as looking for fantastic homes, we are always on the look out for volunteers to help fundraise, homecheck, transport, dog walk and even just provide admin support or help with social media campaigns.

If you'd like to be involved please email [email protected]

WE WLL BE SHARING OUR CURRENT DOGS WITH YOU ON THIS POST
WHILE WE ARE BASED IN SHREWSBURY, WE CAN REHOME NATIONWIDE.

APPLICATIONS PLEASE VIA OUR WEBSITE http://www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/adopt-me/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

SID IS NOT YET READY FOR REHOMING BUT WATCH THIS SPACE


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

DORA









Please meet Dora is a lovely 18 month old cross breed girl, about the size of a staffy, and is looking for a new Furever Home.

She is good with other dogs, lived with Chase in her last home but is quite independent, and is a very friendly girl.

Can you offer Dora (or both of them ) a perfect Furever Home please? Currently in kennels in Shrewsbury and any visitors would need to come and visit there, bringing any resident dogs.

Please fill in the Enquiry Form with as much detail as possible if you wish to be considered stating whether you are enquiring about Dora, Chase or both please
www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/dora-2/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

WOLFIE HAS BEEN ADOPTED


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

MAXIMUS' details have been updated


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

CHICA HAS GONE INTO A FOSTER HOME THAT WE HOPE WILL BECOME FUREVER

NEEDS FUREVER HOME FAIRLY NEAR SHREWSBURY


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

ANGEL HAS BEEN RESERVED


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

CHASE

Chase is a beautiful 10 month old cross breed pup - he is a mix of spaniel, dalmatian or pointer and as such will need a home where you are used to a smart intelligent high energy dog that is a combination of working breeds and so will NOT do well sat at home watching TV!

Chase will need a home with exercise, mental stimulation, ideally a job to do or agility, obedience or disc dog stuff!

He is an amazing young pup, great with other dogs, smart and well mannered, friendly and keen to do marvellous things - the right home will enjoy his energy and intelligence and get involved in activities to keep him happy and fit.

Can you offer him a perfect Furever Home please? He is in kennels in Shrewsbury and any visitors would need to come and visit there, bringing any resident dogs.

Please fill in the Enquiry Form with as much detail as possible if you wish to be considered.
www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/chase/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

LILY










Lily is a spritely 10 year old Staffy female who loves people, being handled and fusses. Shes good with travel, food, kids, BUT could not live with cats and best as the only pet in a home;

Read her details and enquiry form here
www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/lily/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

RUBY HAS BEEN RESERVED


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

ASHA










Stunning bulldog cross Asha has been with us for a while now and we would dearly love to find her a furever home. She has some very specific needs though and maybe that's why she hasn't had the right home offer just yet.

This gorgeous girl has been through the mill in her short life and as such needs quite a specific furever home. She is an amazing character but needs a home with little 'traffic' where she won't be forced to meet strangers and visitors and she can have her own space to retreat to if needs be. She would NOT be suitable as a dog who is visited by a dog walker or family member whilst you are out - she is not trusting of strangers and takes a long time to accept new people.

Children terrify her - clearly at some point in her past there have been some very negative associations with children and so she cannot live with anyone younger than 16 years of age - everyone in the home would need to understand the need to allow her to come to you on her terms, when she is ready - Asha is NOT a dog who likes to be cuddled, it frightens her to have such close, stifling contact but if you allow her the time, space and opportunity to make her own choices, she becomes a very loving dog - but under her own steam, her own terms.

Asha can't help that somewhere in the past she's been badly treated by a human and as such this has left her with a fear of strangers and sudden movement. This isn't something she will get over but it is something that can be dealt with by allowing Asha a safe space to retreat to and putting her in a separate room when you have visitors call - not rocket science but sometimes in our busy lives we can get complacent, and that is NOT fair on Asha - so you would have to be committed to her well-being.

She's a cracking little personality underneath her fear, comical in her behaviour when she feels safe enough to relax.

She runs loose with other dogs at kennels but she can be very possessive over toys, treats or balls so she needs to go to a home where she will be the only pet and can relax and feel safe.

So you see it is quite a specific home that she needs - someone who doesn't see dogs as teddies needing cuddles, who can make sensible decisions for her and allow her her own space, can put her needs first and move her away when visitors call and will not ask too much of her in the early days, allowing her to make decisions for herself about you.

Can you offer our special girl the furever home she truly deserves? You'd have to be pretty special yourself!

DETAILS http://www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/asha/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

LOUBIE LOU










Very friendly girl indeed, she absolutely loves people, cuddles, fuss, attention, having her tummy tickled…anything people related - she craves affection and has lots to offer in return. She can be wary initially, but as soon as she feels they are ok then we just become more cuddle giving people! It's very sad that she has been waiting for a new home for a while now, but that is purely down to her anxiety around other dogs.

She is currently in kennels in Shrewsbury and would love an active home with lots of walking and exercise.

If she could find a home with people, a large garden, no dogs around to deal with and certainly no cats, then she would absolutely flourish without doubt. She has soooo much love to give bless her, but just can't handle dogs….any size. So a home with a large enough garden/space with high/solid fencing, and preferably rural so that she is not constantly bumping into other dogs on any walks - she is such a loving, affectionate girl, it is sad to see her spending all that time in kennels without anyone to cuddle up to.

As with all our dogs, we can offer full behaviourist support to work on any issues and help her settle in with you, she is house trained, great with people and will make someone a loving companion - she just needs to overcome her fear of other dogs OR be with a family who accept that fear will not go away and would be happy to learn to manage her and keep her safe.

Please consider adding Loubie to your family if you have the space, garden and love that this little girl so badly needs? We will give you 100% support and advice on taking care of her and can provide a trainer to work with you to help you handle her out and about - a strong "watch me" and a good cheese may be all you need

Details http://www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/loubielou/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

ROSIE









Rosie is a 6 year old staffie girl who loves to play ball and has that famous Staffie woogle off to a fine art!

She is OK with other calm dogs and is a firm friend of Basil, but if she meets one who is reactive she will stand her ground and shout the odds. She is doing really well in kennels and is becoming more confident and not so concerned about other dogs and we can help you to continue this great work with ongoing advice and support.

All she needs is someone who understands her fears and will take good care of her - our behaviourist will provide post adoption support - she is a fabulous friendly girl who loves to be with people and get fusses

Details photos and application http://www.findingfureverhomes.org.uk/dogs/rosrosie-staffy/


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

LOLA HAS BEEN ADOPTED


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

WILFRED HAS BEEN ADOPTED


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

MIA IS IN FOSTER!


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

OWEN HAS BEEN ADOPTED


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

deleted


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

deleted


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

deleted


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

read no further, all our available dogs are on page one, I just can't clear these messages off )


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

deleted


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Wish i had room, id have Monty or Romeo/sibling in a flash, 
Unfortunately 4 dogs living here means im full
I will say though, anyone looking, please give the bullbreeds a chance, given the right upbringing, training and socialsiation opportunities, they're no more difficult than having your average family Labrador


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

FFH said:


> Hi there any forum moderators out there? I'd like to delete all adopted posts in this thread and looking for way to best use the forum, I'm loathe to enter every dog as a separate thread but looks like I might have to or be knocked off front pages, Seems such a shame as we regularly advertise ten/fifteen dogs. Anyone with any adviceplease message me


It might be best to pm the mods about this. They may not see this post. I am sure there is a way they can help you.

For now perhaps just edit all posts no longer required and replace with just a full stop with the first page listing available dogs and the page no they are on. Not very neat but easier than wading through posts.


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

FFH said:


> Thank you kittih, how do I pm a mod please?
> 
> I've got all the currently available dogs on the front two pages just a mass of posts saying adopted after that


@SusieRainbow @westie~ma @StormyThai @Matrod

I have notified them above so hopefully someone can help.

To pm go to your profile and chose chat. A list of mods can be found under the members tab as staff members.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

FFH said:


> Thank you kittih, how do I pm a mod please?
> 
> I've got all the currently available dogs on the front two pages just a mass of posts saying adopted after that


I could delete all the adopted dogs if you like , then the new ones would appear at the top. I think you can delete your own posts , there's a button at the bottom of your posts.


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

FFH said:


> Suzie that would be amazing thank you. I'm happy to do it myself if you can point me in the direction of the delete button, I've found Edit but not Delete
> 
> Sorry for my delay I've been away


I've done it but if I missed any let me know.
To delete go to edit and back space through. what you don't want .You may have to type 'eleted when you've done to be accepted.


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> I could delete all the adopted dogs if you like , then the new ones would appear at the top. I think you can delete your own posts , there's a button at the bottom of your posts.


Hi there, any chance you could remove the redundant posts at the end of this thread please. Then I'm sorted!!


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## FFH (Oct 3, 2016)

Deleted


----------

